

If you get a PhD, make it an economics PhD  - 1337biz
http://theweek.com/article/index/255209/if-you-get-a-phd-make-it-an-economics-phd

======
reporter
I think the author forgot to mention you must love economics. People get their
PhD in the field they love, they don't do it for money or job prospects.

I am one of the dreaded lab PhDs and simply love my life because I love
biology. I also have jobs lined up when I graduate because I did well. I did
well because I loved my work which enabled me do a lot of work.

The thought of myself getting an economics PhD seems horrifying because I have
no interest in it. But hey, if you love economics...

------
searine
>Compare this to a lab science PhD, in which you basically do the project your
advisor tells you to do, and you succeed or fail in part based on whether your
advisor chooses a project that works out

This is a complete crock of shit.

A situation like this only happens if you let it happen. If you are active as
a grad student in directing your training then you'll have all the freedom you
could ask for.

------
ergoproxy
Of the billionaires on Forbes top 100, only 1 has a Ph.D. By contrast, a
couple are high school drop-outs and a fair number are college drop-outs.
Source:
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100505134335AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100505134335AA3c0zy)

Tuition is rising faster than inflation. After 4 years of college, 5 years of
grad school, and another 5 years of post-doc work, a Ph.D. could easily
accumulate hundreds of thousands of dollars of student debt.

So if making money is your main goal in life, skip the Ph.D.

